# 업뎃하다



## slowlikemolasses

What does 업뎃하다 mean?


----------



## Rance

Make an update.


----------



## slowlikemolasses

Thanks, thanks.


----------



## pkl9503

slowlikemolasses said:


> What does 업뎃하다 mean?



it's a short form of 업데이트하다 which means to update.
it's an informal internet expression


----------

